
List of National Emergencies in the United States - apo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_national_emergencies_in_the_United_States
======
fuzz4lyfe
It's really increased in the last few presidencies, Clinton kicked it off and
it's been emergency after emergency ever since.

------
jonnycoder
The wall just got one <tr> taller.

